

Ask HN: How to get a job as a website optimizer (A/B tester / developer)? - msencenb

Hey HN,<p>So I'm a current Stanford student in the HCI CS track looking for work as a freelance "optimizer". Aka someone who helps website owners design and implement A/B testing to help improve revenue / user experience. In addition to the HCI courses I also have prior experience implementing A/B testing through the internship I worked last summer.<p>That being said there doesn't seem to be many job postings for something like this. The closest thing would probably be interaction designer but that's not quite right either.<p>Any ideas?
======
jhubert
I just wrote a plugin (Gem) for Ruby On Rails that makes system level A/B
Split Testing really easy and uses Google Analytics as the dashboard.

I'm coming at it from the software side, but if someone (read: You) was
interested in approaching the business / advisor side of it, I would be happy
to talk about partnering up.

Personally, I think A/B testing is going to get more and more important in the
coming / months, years. So being where you are with the knowledge you have is
a pretty sweet place.

The project I put together is here: <https://github.com/jhubert/rails-split-
tester>

I'm currently using it to test this (silly) site: <http://www.tweetfolk.com>

If you're interested in talking more, just get in touch. :)

Cheers, Jeremy Hubert @jhubert

------
eof
Approach it from the other side; as a consultant who offers these services to
companies.

Probably you want to target a specific technology, or set of technologies
where you can easily implement the A/B switch.

~~~
msencenb
Thanks for the input. Do you have any input on how much these types of
consultants charge? Is it hourly, by project, by performance, or some
combination?

